# Spiral Doily - Finally Done !! - Crochet



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Started this just over week ago, when I seen a photo. Couldn't find a pattern for it and descided I can do this. Studied the photo and Walla! Spiral Doily crochet with size 10 cotton thread and a size 7 hook. Measures 25" x 17". Hope you like, now I must hide those ends and block / starch. The eldest daughter already has claimed to Frame! NO pattern worked out at this time.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Neat design, I love shells. Wonderful work.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW! That is really beautiful. I salute your talent.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2

here is the pattern for this doily
I have made it in 8ply/worsten yarn and it cam out the size of a bed


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW.....Just stunning......what a talent you have......xx


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

FABULOUS!
You did a wonderful job


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

patchz said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
> 
> here is the pattern for this doily
> I have made it in 8ply/worsten yarn and it cam out the size of a bed


Thank you for the pattern! That is something I would like to crochet! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I love the pattern.you are very clever!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I found the pattern for the picture that you mentioned on Ravelry. I just could not remember the name of your post and there fore could not message you.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is beautiful and would be a great addition to our home...will have to make it. thanks!!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> I found the pattern for the picture that you mentioned on Ravelry. I just could not remember the name of your post and there fore could not message you.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2


Thank you, next time I can make it like it suggest, will have to see how close I was too!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! pretty & unique!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful doily!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Super cool!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful doily, the pattern is really neat!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Breathtaking!
And so up-to-date!


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

This is beautiful! You are so clever to figure it out yourself, you should be writing patterns! Would love to see it all framed!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

beautiful. How talented you are to be able to copy without pattern. My brain doesn't go there.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Such great work, and it is beautiful!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

very interesting doily. I've crocheted a lot of doilies in my life but this is an exceptionally different pattern and soo very pretty. I can imagine this gracing my coffee table


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

What an interesting design. Beautiful!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful doily


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

I love it, how clever!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

it is beautiful and so is your work.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Looks like a double nautilus!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Very clever; love the shape which would be great on a rectangular table. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

VOILA!! indeed.....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------

